# Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt



## InRav3 (21. Mai 2013)

*Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt*

Hallo !!

Hab mir im November 2012 einen Bluray Player (siehe Titel) gekauft.


Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen dass einige MKV Files nicht abspielbar sind wegen dieser Meldung "Die Datei ist unbestätigt oder verfälscht". 

Ein bisschen gegooglt und siehe da, eine "Lösung"

*In Sachen Bewertung kann ich mich vielen anderen hier anschließen: Für das Geld ein hervorragender Player, vom lauten Laufwerk bin ich verschont geblieben. Gestört hat mich einzig die Meldung "Die Datei ist unbestätigt oder verfälscht!", die beim Versuch einige MKV-Dateien abzuspielen erscheint. Eine Wiedergabe ist dann nicht möglich. Durch einen Hinweis in einer Rezension auf amazon.co.uk bin ich auf die Ursache des Problems gestoßen:

Der H264-Videostrom enthält eine "Level"-Angabe, die angibt welche Bitrate etc. der Decoder verkraften können muss, um das Video abzuspielen [näheres verrät die englische Wikipedia]. Viele MKVs enthalten hier unnötigerweise die z.Z. höchste Angabe (Level 5.1) Die Decodierung wäre also problemlos für einen Decoder mit Level 4.1 möglich. Und hier liegt der Hund begraben: Man muss einfach nur das Level ändern, und schon schluckt der BDP-S370 die MKVs ohne Probleme, zumindestens bei meinen fünf Testkandidaten. Ein Problem, dass scheinbar einige Geräte mit Hardware-H264-Decoder haben.

Das ganze ist mit einem normalen Rechner in knapp 3 Minuten erledigt, erfordert also kein Transcoding o.ä. Man benötigt die Tools tsMuxeR und mkvmerge. Beide sind kostenfrei und via Google fix zu finden.*

MEIN PROBLEM ist jetzt:

das mindestens 50% der Filme anscheinend dieses 5.1 Level besitzten. daher ist es für mich eher keine Lösung jedesmal die Filme zu konvertieren .. 



ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 

PS: den player kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr zurück schicken und mir einen neuen aussuchen oder? 

lg Manuel


----------



## gandolf11 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt*

Wie lange hast du den Player den schon? 


14 Tage Rückgabefrist, ansonsten nur Garantie.


----------



## InRav3 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt*



gandolf11 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du den Player den schon?
> 
> 
> 14 Tage Rückgabefrist, ansonsten nur Garantie.


 
November 2012...    und mit Garantie kann ich da auch nichts mehr machen oder?


----------



## rumor (21. Mai 2013)

Das Konvertieren dauert wirklich nicht lange. Du hast die Filme doch eh aufm PC, oder nicht? 

Auf Kulanz kannste zwar hoffen, mMn musste aber mit dem Problemchen leben


----------



## Jeretxxo (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt*

Geht es hierbei um normale Blu Ray's oder um z.B. runtergeladene Videos die dann als MKV auf einem Silberling gelandet sind?

Wenn es um normale Blu Ray's geht würde ich mich an den Support wenden.
Kann ja nicht sein das man gezwungen ist seine Blu Ray's zu Konvertieren und damit evtl. auch den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, was gegen geltendes Recht ist bzw. seine Blu Ray's unbrauchbar sind mit eben diesem Player.

Sollte es um gebrannte Warez gehen, dann wird der Thread mit Sicherheit in absehbarer Zeit zu sein.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Sony BDP-S490 - Datei verfälscht oder beschädigt*

Blu-Rays unterliegen einem gewissen Standard, dass heißt darum geht es nicht (zumal hier auch von *.mkv die Rede ist ).
Um selbstencodetes Material geht es scheinbar auch nicht 




InRav3 schrieb:


> *Viele MKVs  enthalten hier unnötigerweise die z.Z. höchste Angabe (Level 5.1) *


Woher willst du wissen, dass die Levelangabe unnötig hoch ist?
Es macht auch durchaus Sinn, die Bitrate und anderen Pararmeter zu Beginn des Encodings nicht unnötig einzugrenzen...



InRav3 schrieb:


> *Das ganze ist mit einem normalen Rechner in knapp 3 Minuten erledigt,  erfordert also kein Transcoding o.ä. Man benötigt die Tools tsMuxeR und  mkvmerge. Beide sind kostenfrei und via Google fix zu finden.*l


Geht nicht anders...


----------

